#ubuntu-cat 2011-05-16
<SiscoGarcia> nanit albertque
<albertque> bona nit a tots
<SiscoGarcia> :D
<SiscoGarcia> em sembla que en falten uns quants dels habituals per fer la reunió.
<SiscoGarcia> albertque, has preparat alguna cosa per la carta?
<albertque> per mi no hi ha pressa, estic sopant
<albertque> no encara
<SiscoGarcia> bon profit
<SiscoGarcia> jo acabo d'acabar
<rafael_carreras> perdó pel retard
<rafael_carreras> heu començat?
<SiscoGarcia> estàvem esperant :P
<rafael_carreras> doncs vinga
<rafael_carreras> ######################################
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre
<SiscoGarcia> molt bon vespre a tothom :P
<SiscoGarcia> nanit sergimateo ja en som 4... i el RainCT
<sergimateo> bona nit! M'havia despistat de l'hora
<rafael_carreras> el primer punt és Festa Natty
<rafael_carreras> Valoracions finals
<SiscoGarcia> a mi m'ho ha recordat l'Ona ;)
<SiscoGarcia> qui comença?
<rafael_carreras> a mi em va agradar molt la festa
<rafael_carreras> els amfitrions van estar molt bé
<SiscoGarcia> jo trobo que l'organització va ser genial, amb una acollida excepcional
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras, +1
<rafael_carreras> i van treballar molt
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras, +1
<sergimateo> totalment d'acord
<albertque> que us estic veient, eh!
<SiscoGarcia> molt més del que estem acostumats a trobar-nos
<SiscoGarcia> albertque, no m'importa, ja t'ho he dit i ho dic en públic
<rafael_carreras> de fet, és el que ens agradaria trobar-nos sempre :)
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras, +1
<albertque> jo vaig trobar a faltar q l'ajuntament hi poses més d la seva part, xo suposo q no es pot tenir tot
<SiscoGarcia> crec que la implicació que va demostrar la gent de la Borrassa és d'admirar
<SiscoGarcia> albertque, això només ho sabeu els de l'equip local
<rafael_carreras> dels ajuntaments no tenim bones experiències, la veritat
<SiscoGarcia> des de fora no es va notar... probablement perquè ho vau suplir els Alberts i l'Anna
<SiscoGarcia> ... i algú més, suposo
<albertque> jo estic content pq va venir gent d fora (q va coneixer borges) i gent d Borges (q va coneixer l'ubuntu) més o menys 50-50
<albertque> si, els ponents van fer molt bona feina: Xavi Sole, lluís guiu, Edu Reñe, Ramon Visa i alumnes...
<sergimateo> van quedar bé les grafiques, oi? El meu minut de gloria :P
<SiscoGarcia> a mi em va semblar una festa d'unes dimensions molt manegables, una altra cosa és que s'esperés més o...
<SiscoGarcia> sergimateo, :P
<sergimateo> aixi vam veure rapidament qui d'on venia la gent
<SiscoGarcia> albertque, +1
<SiscoGarcia> sergimateo, la veritat és que va estar moooolt bé, de debò
<SiscoGarcia> per cert, albertque els ponents que esmentes encara no m'han fet arribar la documentació de les seues ponències
<albertque> doncs fantastic, i a més jo vaig poder tenir master-class particular amb en benjami, mentre el portava d bcn i sopant dissabte :)
<SiscoGarcia> només tinc les que ja he penjat (la del benjamí i la de rescatux)
<albertque> ja els les reclamaré doncs
<SiscoGarcia> albertque, crec que t'ho mereixes per la implicació que vas mostrar
<albertque> lo d'haver d'anar a buscar en benjami a bcn? ;)
<SiscoGarcia> al Xavi Solé li vaig passar el meu correu i vam quedar que me la passaria, però...
<albertque> bromes a banda, tohom amb qui he parlat n'està content, clar q tp dirien el contrari suposo
<albertque> la llastima és q els "peixos grossos" ni sabessin q feiem
<SiscoGarcia> lo d'anar a buscar-lo i el que vas mostrar abans, durant i després (ara mateix)
<SiscoGarcia> els peixos grossos vols dir «les autoritats»?
<albertque> si
<SiscoGarcia> segons com millor que no s'atanssessin
<albertque> els q poden incidir en la continuitat i la visibilitat d la borrassa, q era un dls motius pels q vam fer la festa (donar visibilitat a la borrassa)
<SiscoGarcia> tot i que si volem que s'estengui el pl caldrà que s'impliquin tard o d'hora
<albertque> no cal q vinguin, xo si q sapiguen q hi havia gent d tot catalunya
<sergimateo> ei, i si fem una ronda rapida de què creiem que va sortir bé i què podriem millorar?
<SiscoGarcia> això els ho podem fer saber... amb les gràfiques del sergimateo
<SiscoGarcia> sergimateo, que tens pressa? :P
<sergimateo> home, no he sopat i encara no el tinc ni fet...
<SiscoGarcia> http://www.clubdecuines.cat/
<SiscoGarcia> p.ex.
<SiscoGarcia> potser si que cal posar una mica d'ordre
<SiscoGarcia> sergimateo, què va sortir bé?
<sergimateo> SiscoGarcia, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARWv3H6LgbY
<SiscoGarcia> que cabróoooooooooooo
<sergimateo> :P
<albertque> va, coses q van sortir bé:
<SiscoGarcia> la temporització
<rafael_carreras> bé, si no hi ha res més a dir, passem al segon tema
<albertque> a BB col·laboració de voluntaris, a mi em feia por acabar fent-ho tot jo sol
<SiscoGarcia> +1
<SiscoGarcia> la implicació de la gent local
<albertque> les activitats: hi havia diferents nivells, des de passerell total a avançat
<albertque> i alhora de divulgacio (guiu i benjami) i de tècniques (sole-reñe i visa)
<SiscoGarcia> la implicació dels de gnulinux.cat ... que no és una cosa nova, però és molt d'agrair
<albertque> l'ambient, cal dir q va ser realment una festa (avui m'ho deia l'anna batiste, q s'ho va passar molt bé tot i no ser una "militant" convençuda)
<SiscoGarcia> un altre aspecte és que les xerrades les va organitzar totalment l'equip local, la qual cosa ens va permetre estar més relaxats
<SiscoGarcia> albertque, +1
<sergimateo> per a mi tot va estar perfecte, l'unic que milloraria es (i m'ho aplico) portar-ne les acreditacions ja retallades. Al començament el Josep i jo, si no estavem acreditant, estavem retallant...
<SiscoGarcia> aquest ambient acostuma a ser habitual...
<SiscoGarcia> ... i enganxa ;)
<SiscoGarcia> sergimateo, ja estàs amb els punts negatius i encara no toca :P
<albertque> això d les xerrades és gracies a la borrassa, ens ha permes anar fent un cercle de gent q en sap i q ja estava entrenada a fer cursos i parlar en public
<SiscoGarcia> doncs l'enhorabona a la Borrassa
<sergimateo> SiscoGarcia, jo ja ho he dit tot de cop, vaig a fer-me una mica de sopar i us vaig llegint
<albertque> tots els qui van fer algun taller o xerrada els haviem trobat gracies a la borrassa
<albertque> si no hi ha més coses bones, parlem d les coses q es podien millorar?
<SiscoGarcia> jo l'única cosa que vaig trobar a millorar va ser la falta del projector a la sala install... tot i que ja vam dir que no calia
<SiscoGarcia> però fent-s'hi la presentació i la cloenda hauríem d'haver pensat
<SiscoGarcia> (apuntem-ho per la propera)
<rafael_carreras> sí
<albertque> per mi va fallar-nos una mica la difussio
<albertque> no vam aconseguir sortir a vilaweb ni fer-nos visibles fora dels canals habituals
<SiscoGarcia> a vilaweb costa de sortir... pensa que l'espai de què disposen és limitat
<albertque> això és dificil però importnat
<albertque> per no ser "4 amics q es munten el seu tinglado"
<SiscoGarcia> i tant que és important, els canals habituals «ja els tenim conquerits»
<rafael_carreras> la difusió és una assignatura pendent que sabem que hi és però que no aconseguim tirar endavant
<albertque> faltaria una comissió de premsa
<rafael_carreras> doncs sí
<rafael_carreras> i voluntaris per portar-la
<albertque> de fet, per actes d'aquesta envergadura é simportant repartir les feines, x arribar més lluny
<albertque> q cadascu estigui pendent només de lo seu
<SiscoGarcia> albertque, +1
<SiscoGarcia> però per això cal disposar de gent
<albertque> ja en tenim, no?
<albertque> si més no, crec q s'ha d'intentar
<SiscoGarcia> albertque, +1
<rafael_carreras> sí, a la propera demanarem voluntaris de premsa, a veure si cola
<albertque> el q va millor és fer "comissions" i repartir feines
<rafael_carreras> crec que ja ho hem fet algun cop i no ha colat
<rafael_carreras> sí, però la comissió de difusió segueix buida
<albertque> no teniu cap periodista a la sala?
<rafael_carreras> no que jo sàpiga
<rafael_carreras> n'hi ha un que treballa en alguna cosa similar, però va molt liat
<rafael_carreras> però bé, s'ha de tornar a intentar
<rafael_carreras> alguna cosa més?
<albertque> si més no tenir-ho present
<rafael_carreras> doncs passem al segon punt
<SiscoGarcia> +1
<rafael_carreras> Administrador del servidor
<rafael_carreras> Sembla ser que hi ha un munt de feina per fer i ningú no se n'ocupa
<rafael_carreras> els administradors oficials són l'arnau i el cubells
<rafael_carreras> i diu el papapep que hi ha feina a fer pendent de fa temps
<SiscoGarcia> aquests dies pensava que potser el crazy també en sap alguna cosa, oi?
<rafael_carreras> miraré de posar-los en contacte a veure si responen i es posen a la feina
<SiscoGarcia> pel que va comentar el papapep és important que s'hi posin
<rafael_carreras> sí, ja me n'encarregaré
<SiscoGarcia> +1
<rafael_carreras> només volia posar-ho a la reunió per fer-ho públic
<rafael_carreras> tercer punt
<rafael_carreras> Carta d'agraïment a l'Ajuntament de les Borges Blanques i al Consell Comarcal de les Garrigues
<rafael_carreras> Per tal de donar un cop de mà als treballadors de la Borrassa que veuen perillar la seua feina (l'Albert Que intentarà venir per explicar-nos de primera mà la situació)
<SiscoGarcia> albertque, el teu torn
<albertque> us poso en situació, pq no és tant per salvar el lloc d treballa d ningu sinó per recolzar la borrassa, q no perilla pq d'alguna manera o altra continuara xo si q convé q es veig la feina feta
<albertque> ja sabeu q quan vaig presentar la candidatura a organitzar la festa jo treballava allà, ara hi treballaven l'anna batiste i l'albert gomes i tp els han renovat
<albertque> sembla q als politics tant els faci, de fet hem hagut de cancelar força cursos q tenien molta demanda pq no hihavia qui els fes
<SiscoGarcia> vols dir que només ho tenen de façana, no s'ho creuen
<albertque> estaria bé, si us sembla, enviar una carta a l'ajutnament i al consell, q són les institucions de les q depen la borrassa, agraint l'acollida i la feina,e tc
<SiscoGarcia> que d'altra banda ja ha quedat clar que és molt d'agrair
<albertque> si q s'ho creuen però no hi posen el coll, volen q funcioni xo sense matar-s'hi gaire
<albertque> com si les coses no s'haguessin de mantenir
<albertque> vaja, q si vols q funcioni com a minim has de pagar a qui obre la porta, dic jo
<SiscoGarcia> dóna'ns més arguments per redactar la carta
<albertque> xo això ja son valoracions meves, el q crec q aniria be per ajudar a la borrassa -i q tp és cap mentida- és la carta aquesta
<albertque> a veure:
<albertque> - usem ubuntu més enllà de l'ambit particular
<SiscoGarcia> ja, de moment tot ho podem defensar perquè ho hem viscut
<albertque> - fem xarxa de voluntaris
<albertque> - posem en contacte gent mlt preparada
<albertque> si voleu remarcar la implicacio d l'anna batiste i l'albert gomes més enllà de les obligacions contractuals, ara q els acaben de no-renovar el contracte, doncs sempre els fareu quedar b
<albertque> més coses q convindria q sabessin:
<SiscoGarcia> amb això ja pots comptar... perquè és cert
<albertque> - tot va ser voluntari, va ser una jornada d formacio-divulgacio del SL i de donar a coneixer la comarca q no va costar ni un duro public
<albertque> gent d la comarca va poder-se formar i gent d fora va coneixer la comarca
<albertque> hem aparegut a diversos mitjans
<albertque> q més... la implicació d'empreses, q han permes portar a un primera espasa com en benjami
<albertque> jo vaig dient, eh
<SiscoGarcia> continua, sisplau
<albertque> la col
<albertque> la col·laboracio entre la borrassa - fesTV i tv3 farà visible l'acte més enllà del dia estricte de la celebracio, podent recuperar alguna de les ponencies en diferit
<SiscoGarcia> i tant
<albertque> (per cert, q m'han demanat q redactes el text pel video de fesTV)
<SiscoGarcia> guai
<albertque> no se gaire com posar-m'hi, redactar noticies no és lo meu :(
<albertque> q més es pot fer constar?
<SiscoGarcia> només has de començar, la resta ve sola :P
<SiscoGarcia> no sé, crec que has tocat molts aspectes sinó tots
<SiscoGarcia> amb això ja podem fer alguna cosa
<albertque> si se m'acut algo més ja t'ho enviare
<SiscoGarcia> ok
<SiscoGarcia> què en dieu la resta?
<rafael_carreras> jo m'ofereixo a fer la carta, us la passaré per polir-la i omplir amb el que m'hagi deixat
<SiscoGarcia> +1000000000
<albertque> més coses: estaria bé fer el tancament de la festa, fer correr les fotos i les ponencies
<SiscoGarcia> albertque, ara volia dir una cosa semblant
<albertque> posar els enllaços i poder-los enviar a la gent (assitents i noptes de premsa) per continuar fent bullir l'olla
<albertque> esta tot concentrat en algun lloc?
<SiscoGarcia> pel que fa a les fotos, les que tinc ja les he posat al wiki, i les ponències també
<SiscoGarcia> un moment...
<SiscoGarcia> a https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/NattyNarwhal#Per%20la%20posteritat hi ha les fotos i el vídeo del papapep
<albertque> ho posare a l'esdeveniment del facebook si puc
<albertque> i ho enviaré com enllaç amb la nota d premsa
<sergimateo> rafael_carreras, la carta no es podria fer com la de caliu al molt hble president, es a dir a la wiki o similar? es un suggeriment per a que no s'ho mengi tot una persona
<SiscoGarcia> a  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/NattyNarwhal#Lloc%20i%20programa%20d%27activitats hi ha enllaçats els materials de les ponències que m'han arribat (i la meua presentació)
<albertque> la pega és q l'anna batiste ja no treballa a la borrassa, q era qui tenia temps x fer-les
<rafael_carreras> sergimateo: cap problema
<SiscoGarcia> albertque, que va plegar l'endemà?
<SiscoGarcia> :(
<albertque> gairebe, dimecres em penso
<SiscoGarcia> que cabrons
<albertque> se li acabava el contracte, com al gomes
<SiscoGarcia> i han contractat algú altre?
<SiscoGarcia> ho saps?
<albertque> encara trobo q s'hi van implicar molt sabent q al cap d pocs dies ja no tindrien res a veure amb la borrassa
<SiscoGarcia> i tant que sí
<SiscoGarcia> van ser molt més professionals que els que els pagaven
<albertque> avui he passat x davant i hi havia una noia, em penso q l'han agafat
<albertque> xo no hi ha haugt "traspas d poders", es deu haver trobat tot el marron sense saber d q va res
<SiscoGarcia> suposo que és una manera de tenir mà d'obra barata, anar agafant sempre gent nova
<albertque> no és q els altres els sortissin gaire cars precisament
<wagafo> Bona nit, ja s'ha acabat la reunió?
<albertque> xo d'això em queixo, q quan la gent comença a associar una cara, la canvien
<SiscoGarcia> encara hi som wagafo
<wagafo> d'acord, estic de viatge amb canvi d'horari i m'he despistat...
<SiscoGarcia> albertque, el que vull dir és això, que així s'estalvien haver de pagar antiguitats i aquestes coses
<albertque> no crec ni que ho facin x això
<albertque> simplement se'ls enfot bastant
<albertque> en tot cas, si la borrassa va endavant tp passa res pq canvii la gent
<albertque> mentre els nous no es passin a windows... :D
<SiscoGarcia> vols dir que depèn de la gent que hi ha allà?
<albertque> no, xo sempre és una temptacio
<albertque> quan vaig marxar jo ja van posar arencada dual
<albertque> ara ja estem fent volar coloms
<albertque> ja estariem, no?
<rafael_carreras> diria que sí :)
<SiscoGarcia> esperem que es mantingui l'esperit lliure de la Borrassa, i a veure si aquesta carta serveix d'empenta
<SiscoGarcia> moltes gràcies per tot, albertque
<SiscoGarcia> també volia fer-ho públic ;)
<albertque> a vosaltres
<albertque> al final em vaig quedar sense actualitzar el meu portatil :D
<SiscoGarcia> nosaltres estem malalts i necessitem que algú ens vulgui acollir
<sergimateo> albertque, jo al final em vaig quedar sense comprar oli :P
<SiscoGarcia> això passa a les millors cases :D
<albertque> on vius tu sergi?
<albertque> fem canvis, et pujo una garrafa i el portatil el proper com q vagi x alla?
<SiscoGarcia> una altra opció: http://www.olidoplesgarrigues.com/cat/
<sergimateo> albertque, home lo de la garrafa t'ho agraeixo però no se pas si soc el mes indicat per trastejar-te el portatil
<SiscoGarcia> tot i que m'agrada més la de l'albertque
<sergimateo> potser a la propera UGJ o a la propera festa :)
<albertque> bé, les cooperatives d'oli estan obertes cada dia, diumenges inclosos, podeu tornar a venir i visiteu el poble
<SiscoGarcia> sergimateo, bah que segur que li deixaves bé, home :P
<SiscoGarcia> bé, suposo que ja estem
<rafael_carreras> sí
<SiscoGarcia> insisteixo en què m'ha quedat un molt bon sabor de boca
<sergimateo> claqueting!
<rafael_carreras> ###############################################
<albertque> ara q ja no estem gravant ho puc dir: penseu q l'oli d borges l'anuncia la Maria Lapiedra! ha de ser bo x força!! :D
<albertque> (si llegeixen això a BB em capen)
<sergimateo> la Maria que es, la germana de la Lucia?
<tsdgeos> sip
<albertque> ni idea, una paia q diu q va neixer aqui
<rafael_carreras> farem la carta aquí: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/NattyNarwhal/CartaBorrassa
<SiscoGarcia> nanit a tothom, que no heu esperat ni a acomiadar-nos per posar la claqueta :P
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras, ets l'home-wiki
<rafael_carreras> SiscoGarcia: aquest cop, és culpa del sergimateo :-)
<SiscoGarcia> crec que ja pots preparar la sessió que finalment no vas fer a la ugj
<SiscoGarcia> diu que la claqueta l'has posat tu
<SiscoGarcia> ;)
<rafael_carreras> tot arribarà, suposo
<albertque> fins i tot va fer l'amago q volia presentar-se a alcaldessa
<SiscoGarcia> molt bé, en qualsevol cas bona nit a tothom, moltes gràcies per venir... i si em permeteu, l'enhorabona especialment a l'albertque i a l'equip local
<sergimateo> rafael_carreras, ei es pot tancar la reunio i despres acomiadr-nos, no?
<albertque> o fer un copy-past dels acomiadaments de la reunio anterior :D
<SiscoGarcia> albertque, encara queda als logs :P
<sergimateo> +1 a l'ultim comentari del Sisco, i bona nit!!!!
<rafael_carreras> sergimateo: home clar :)
<albertque> gràcies a vosaltres. Ara ja sento q he tornat part de tot el q he rebut durant aquests anys del SL
<SiscoGarcia> :)
<albertque> bona nit a tots, ens veiem!
<rafael_carreras> albertque: aquest és l'esperit, sí senyor!
<SiscoGarcia> ja fa dies que ho havies tornat
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras, +1
<rafael_carreras> bona nit!
<SiscoGarcia> bona nit!
#ubuntu-cat 2011-05-17
<Yog> hola!
<Yog> Algu per ajudar amb compiz?
#ubuntu-cat 2011-05-19
<bird111> Bon dia! I know this is probably not the best channel for this question, but could someone please translate one sentence for me from english to catalan?
<bird111> On facebook some catalans wrote "felicitats" (for my birthday) and I'd like to answer something like: thanks for the congratulations! how would i do that in catalan?
<jordisayol> hi bird111
<bird111> hi :)
<jordisayol> in Catalan, usually we just answer "Moltes gràces" that mean "Thank You very much"
<jordisayol> But You can say add at the end "En vida teva"
<bird111> thanks for your hel! what does en vida teva mean?
<jordisayol> is not easy to translate
<bird111> ok, so i can say Moltes graciès or Moltes graciès! En vida teva!
<jordisayol> something like, the hope you can see many of my birthdays
<bird111> Oh ok, you helped me a lot! Thanks!
<jordisayol> yes, that's right. Of course, You can say many other sentences
<jordisayol> there is not an standard answer for this
<jordisayol> where are you from bird111?
<bird111> ok, I think this should be perfect already! Thanks again! I have to go now, I'm going to eat now with my collegues.
<bird111> I'm from Germany!
<jordisayol> ok :-)
<bird111> But I've been to Barcelona for 4 months
<jordisayol> aha
<bird111> but my catalan is still not perfect ^^
<jordisayol> it's ok
<bird111> ok, it was nice to meet you! bye!
<jordisayol> Your interest in Catalan is bigger than many other people have
<jordisayol> me too
<bird111> yeah, i love the language
<bird111> it sounds great!
<jordisayol> ah, happy birthday!
<bird111> and i like the people there!
<bird111> i had my birthday yesterday, but thanks ;)
<jordisayol> well... :-/
<jordisayol> the problem is to say this "before" the date
<bird111> yeah ^^
<bird111> i really have to go now, thanks again for your help! Greetings to Catalonia!
<jordisayol> sure. bye bye
#ubuntu-cat 2011-05-21
<GParted> bona nit
<GParted> aalgu en despert?
<GParted> algú despert?*
<GParted> problema x iniciar el pc
<GParted> bé ja tornaré dma
<inici> bones alg'u em pot ajudar_
<inici> ?
<inici> eo
<inici> ajuda amb el Gparted
<inici> algu m-ajuda, siusplau?
<inici> es un momentet
<inici> no ho trobo als forums..
<jordisayol> digues inici
<inici> bones..
<inici> m-ha tornat a pasar una cosa ke ja m-havia passat, i mhavies ajudat
<jordisayol> ja
<inici> pc ke s-eskalfa motl i es para en sek
<inici> i he hagut d-iniciar des del cd
<inici> aleshores recordo ke la soluci'o era amb el GParded
<inici> seleccionar, i fer alguna acci'o ke ara no recordo
<inici> i no vull cagar/la
<jordisayol> però quin és el problema?
<inici> que no s-inicia l-ubuntu
<inici> s-obre, surt el logo, i just abans d-obrirse surt una pantalla negra
<inici> i l-altre cop m-ho vas solucionar amb el gparded de manera for\a f[acil
<jordisayol> doncs dins de gparted tria la partició
<jordisayol> i després fes-li una verificació
<inici> i la partici'o he de triar quina, la m'es gran_ la ke okupa mes gigues?
<jordisayol> quines tens?
<inici> sda1 ext4 146gib usat, no usat...  boot
<inici> sde2 extended 2,80 gb
<inici> sda5 linux/swap
<inici> i ja esta
<jordisayol> prova amb sda1
<inici> oks, i ke he de seleccionar? sta amb angles
<inici> no recordo com s feia
<jordisayol> la tries, fas clic amb el botò dret i tries "check"
<inici> oks, aleshores verifiko akesta accio
<jordisayol> vols dir si la confirmes? sip
<inici> oks, ho sta fent
<inici> oks,
<inici> provo d-iniciarho normal, oi_+
<inici> ?
<jordisayol> sip
<inici> perfecte, i mil gr[acies, de deb[o
<inici> a veure si va b
<inici> >(
<inici> ei, perfecte
<inici> ha funcionat, crec que ara ja me'n recordaré
<inici> moltes gràcies :)
<inici> salut
<Emmet> eps
<Emmet> que us sembla aquest ubuntu 11.04
<Emmet> que han parit?
<Emmet> es uan mena de distribuicio pensada per un tablet-pc?
<Emmet> uixx
<Emmet> el panell de l'esquerra se'm fa una mica dur
<Emmet> uhmhm aixo del Cloud de 2GB
<Emmet> esta ben parit
<Emmet> Ubuntu-One
<Emmet> quins paquets em recomaneu instal·lar?
<Emmet> al Ubuntu
<Emmet> apt-get install xxx ?
<Emmet> hola pespin
<pespin> Emmet, bones
<Emmet> algu de vosaltres te algun arxiu amb una bona llista de paquets
<Emmet> per instal·lar a un ubuntu nou de trinca?
<Emmet> de programari
<pespin> hmmm com per exemple?
<pespin> no tots usem els mateixos programes ;)
<pespin> a més ubuntu ja ve amb una gran quantiat de programari
<Emmet> sip es cert, es que tot just fa 5 minuts que estreno la 11.04
<Emmet> haure d'indagar una mica
<pespin> si necessites algun programa que faci alguna cosa en concret te'n puc recomanar algun, això sñí :)=
<Emmet> estava buscant el google chrome als repositoris
<Emmet> sempre m'agrada tenir 2 navegadors
<Emmet> utilitzes chorme o firefox?
<Emmet> o tens algun altre preferit
<pespin> firefox
<Emmet> sta b, crec que Chrome no es troba als repositoris d'apt-get ja
<Emmet> per algun lloc he llegit x isntal·lar-lo amb un paquet Gdebi
<Emmet> ostia 133MB d'actualitzaci´´o
<Emmet> deu nido
<pespin> Emmet, no es diu chromium?
<Emmet> chromium-browser
<Emmet> actualment
#ubuntu-cat 2011-05-22
<sergi58> bona tarda
<sergi58> en el nou ubuntu com puc configurar el video no hi viex els icones
<sergi58> la barra lateral y el boto de la esquerra adalt
<Loto> hola
<Loto> algu em pot ajudar?
<Loto> tinc un problema amb el 11.04
<Loto> hi ha algu?
<Loto> holaa
<Loto> hola
<Loto> hi ha algu?
<Loto> hola
<Loto> hi ha algu?
#ubuntu-cat 2012-05-14
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hola
<jordisayol> Gosset_Inofensiu: bones
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hola ho
<jordisayol> fa uns dies tu preguntaves que calia fer per traduir programari al Català oi?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> jordisayol
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hehe.. sí :(
<jordisayol> doncs pregunta-li a en dpm
<Gosset_Inofensiu> sembla que en david planella està una mica ocupat..
<jordisayol> ho has provat?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> no sé si has rebut l'últim email de la llista d'ubuntaires
<jordisayol> hhhmmmmmmm, pera
<Gosset_Inofensiu> onboard no funciona
<dpm> hola Gosset_Inofensiu, és qüestió de llegir com col·laborar i presentar-se a la llista de correu. Trobaràs com fer-ho aquí -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuCatalanTranslators/
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ep dpm
<dpm> bones :)
<Gosset_Inofensiu> doncs jo estava capficat que per començar a traduir primer havies d'estar subscrit a la llista
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ara veig els paquets en català i tal
<Gosset_Inofensiu> perdoneu
<dpm> Gosset_Inofensiu, per començar a traduir recomanem subscriure's a la llista i presentar-se
<Gosset_Inofensiu> bé, jo el que veig és això: http://imgur.com/tZWHn
<Gosset_Inofensiu> 11 active members, 120 proposed members
<Gosset_Inofensiu> em sona estrany, 120 persones esperant l'aprovació
<Gosset_Inofensiu> és el que no entenc
<dpm> Gosset_Inofensiu, són 120 persones que no han llegit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuCatalanTranslators
<Gosset_Inofensiu> xD
<dpm> :)
<dpm> posem molt d'èmfasi en treballar col·laborativament i en proporcionar traduccions de qualitat
<dpm> per la qual cosa sempre treballem junts en revisar les traduccions i recomanem presentar-se a la llista
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ho entenc perfectament
<dpm> un cop hagis fet unes quantes traduccions i vulguis col·laborar activament, llavors et podem afegir al grup
<dpm> de totes maneres, hi ha també molta gent que fa traduccions i no és part del grup al Launchpad
<Gosset_Inofensiu> d'acord, gràcies dpm
<dpm> independentment de si són part de l'equip del Launchpad o no, tots podem enviar suggeriments de traducció (és a dir, tots som traductors), però només la gent de l'equip, que són traductors experimentats poden acceptar les traduccions (és a dir, són traductors + revisors)
<Gosset_Inofensiu> i és la llei de Murphy, perquè amb les altres llistes de correu a les que m'he subscrit no vaig tenir cap problema, ara mateix m'acabo de subscriure amb èxit a llista de traductors, lamento les molèsties
<Gosset_Inofensiu> entesos
<dpm> no és cap molestia
<Gosset_Inofensiu> de totes maneres continuaré llegint la guida d'estil
<dpm> fantàstic
#ubuntu-cat 2012-05-16
<xcoma> Hola gent!!
<xcoma> No hi ha tema de debat??
<xcoma> millor em descarrego l'ubunutu 12.04 de l'ubuntu.cat o de l'ubuntu.com??
<rafael_carreras> holahola
<rafael_carreras> #################################################
<wagafo> hola
<lluisa> bonanit
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre a tothom
<rafael_carreras> primer de tot, gràcies wagafo per la feina en la llunyania
<rafael_carreras> sense tu, no sé què hauríem fet
<rafael_carreras> i ara, el primer punt d'avui
<rafael_carreras> Valoració de la festa pangolina
<rafael_carreras> no hi va haver tantíssima gent com l'altra vegada a Terrassa
<wagafo> de res, sols mantenir els formularis, vosaltres vau pencar més
<rafael_carreras> :-)
<wagafo> igualment molta més gent que a lloret
<rafael_carreras> l'anterior vegada a Terrassa va ser una mica exagerat, ara trobo que ho hem fet més bé
<Gosset_Inofensiu> bona nit
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: a Lloret va ser un desastre
<lluisa> Va coincidir amb la manifa, jo mateixa m'ho vaig estar pensant (vaig arribar a les 8 a la manifa i encara funcionava)
<wagafo> gosset_inofensiu: bona nit
<rafael_carreras> Gosset_Inofensiu: vas venir a la festa?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> no no que va, tot just acabo de registrar-me a ubuntu.cat, sóc nou
<Gosset_Inofensiu> estic d'espectador, parleu parleu
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ;)
<rafael_carreras> doncs va ser genial :)
<wagafo> penso de totes maneres que quan hi ha una institució forta al darrere, com ara un institut, és un èxit d
<rafael_carreras> estic preparant una entrada al blog per explicar el que vam fer amb fotos i tal
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: sí, trobo que això és essencial
<lluisa> realment a l'institut tot va funcinoar, xarxa, etc..
<rafael_carreras> sí, això és molt important, però no ho trobarem a tot arreu
<rafael_carreras> i ja penso en la boblioteca de la Mina
<wagafo> potser sempre hauríem de contactar amb els instituts de la zona, si tenen cicles d' informàtica segur que els interessa
<wagafo> vull dir tot i que la festa no es faci a un institut
<rafael_carreras> m'ho apuntaré, a veure quin institut hi ha a la Mina
<rafael_carreras> vinga, passem al segon punt
<rafael_carreras> Inclusió de Lubuntu, Edubuntu al web
<rafael_carreras> Mirem la manera d'enllaçar a les altres versions. S'hauria de reestructurar aquella part del web.
<wagafo> enllaçar és fàcil, El complicat és produir tots Les versions catalitzades
<rafael_carreras> doncs això, hauríem de contactar els webmestres a veure com fer-ho per encabir enllaços a Lubuntu i Edubuntu que estaria bé que hi fossin
<Gosset_Inofensiu> Xubuntu ja hi és?
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: no, d'això res, només enllaçar-hi, a veure a on
<wagafo> catalanitzades vull dir
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: sí, ja sé, jo crec que no cal, simplement és que al nostre web sembla que no existeixin
<rafael_carreras> Gosset_Inofensiu: diria que xubuntu hi és, sinó també s'hauria d'incloure
<wagafo> si es tracta de posar-ho a altres versions ja ho puc fer jo
<lluisa> Edubuntu també hi és
<Gosset_Inofensiu> i Gnome-Classic també hi és? xDD
<Gosset_Inofensiu> em sento terriblement sol i desemparat, dec ser l'únic ubuntaire que utilitza Gnome-classic com a DE per defecte :(
<wagafo> potser podem posar Les versions catalanitzades d'ubuntu i kubuntu, i la resta enllaços simplement
<rafael_carreras> Gosset_Inofensiu: no, segur que n'hi ha més
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: aquesta seria la idea
<lluisa> Gosset_Inofensiu: gnome classic és una opció d'arrencada, i l'utilitzem molts
<wagafo> sobre gustos d' escriptori no hi ha res escrit
<Gosset_Inofensiu> lluisa, no el trobes molt buggy?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> el gnome-classic passat a gtk3
<lluisa> sí que ho trobo
<wagafo> ja m' encarrego jo doncs de Les altres versions
<Gosset_Inofensiu> la veritat és que estic començant a desesperar-me i pensant passar-me a xubuntu, però us estic tallant la conversa
<rafael_carreras> sí, tornem al tema :-)
<rafael_carreras> sembla que ja està clar, el wagafos'encarrega de posar els enllaços que ens falten
<wagafo> d'acord
<rafael_carreras> :-)
<rafael_carreras> tercer punt, avui anem per feina
<rafael_carreras> Trobada social de l'equip
<rafael_carreras> Quedarem un dia per fer unes cerveses i banyar-nos a la piscina del JosepGallart. :-)
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: quan tornes?
<lluisa> guai, però encara fa fred per la piscina
<wagafo> ja estic aquí, sóc ubiquo o com és digui
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: carai, que ràpid :-)
<rafael_carreras> lluisa: el mes vinent estaria bé, no?
<lluisa> sí, sí, això espero
<emet> bon vespre :)
<rafael_carreras> hola emet
<emet> he vingut referenciat per en Gosset_Inofensiu
<emet> :)
<wagafo> emet: bona nit
<lluisa> bonanit, i benvinguts
<rafael_carreras> us sembla bé que obrim una cosa d'aquelles per web per votar per un dia en concret?
<lluisa> un doodle
<rafael_carreras> això :-)
<wagafo> +1
<lluisa> ja ho faig si voleu, però acotem una mica per no posar tot el mes
<rafael_carreras> d'acord, el primer cap de setmana no
<lluisa> seria un dissabte o diumenge?
<wagafo> s'ha de treure Sant joan
<rafael_carreras> sí
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ei hola emet
<rafael_carreras> així només queden dos caps de setmana
<lluisa> 3: el 8, el 15 i el 29
<rafael_carreras> perfecte
<lluisa> perdó: el 25
<wagafo> 25 és El meu aniversari
<lluisa> espereu, que ho miro bé
<rafael_carreras> ei, convida el wagafo!
<lluisa> juny: dissabtes 9, 16 i 30 (aquests calendaris ianquis amb el diumenge al davant...)
<rafael_carreras> haha
<lluisa> hauríem de protestar
<lluisa> poso també els diumenges i faig el doodle?
<rafael_carreras> per mi sí
<lluisa> al JosepGallart ja li està bé qualsevol?
<rafael_carreras> no en tinc ni idea :-D
<lluisa> :-P
<rafael_carreras> li preguntarem primer, oi?
<lluisa> pos sí, no fos que estigui buida la piscina
<rafael_carreras> òndia!
<lluisa> i ens la fotem!
<wagafo> 9
<alex_muntada> lluisa: jo tinc el doodle en català i les setmanes comencen en dilluns ;)
<wagafo> 8-)
<lluisa> no, es el calendari d'ubuntu que no et dóna opció
<Jabberwocki> serà el teu
<lluisa> serà el meu, és l'únic que veig
<Jabberwocki> el meu comença pel dilluns
<wagafo> a mi m' aniria bé que Les setmanes comencessin els dijous
<lluisa> A mi que només tinguessin de dissabte a diumenge
<lluisa> així què fem, li preguntem al Josep i de fet ja no caldrà doodle, no?
<wagafo> +1
<lluisa> I en qualsevol cas wagafo convides a alguna cosa
<wagafo> ja veurem...
<lluisa> bé, jo també faré una aportació (sòlida)
<rafael_carreras> lluisa: depén del que digui, potser li van bé uns quants dies
<lluisa> ok
<rafael_carreras> jo li pregunto i ja et dic el què
<rafael_carreras> bé, doncs ja estem, oi?
<rafael_carreras> en mitja hora, tres temes
<rafael_carreras> molt rebé
<lluisa> aprofito per dir que la web ubuntu.cat està estupenda, felicitats
<rafael_carreras> gràcies al wagafo i al Pau, bàsicament, l'enhorabona
<rafael_carreras> #################################################
<wagafo> hi ha molts que han ficat ma, El papapep per exemple
<alex_muntada> m'hauria agradat ser a la primer part, els logs no s'actualitzen gaire sovint
<lluisa> vols un cutipaste de la primera part?
<rafael_carreras> alex_muntada: no hem dit gire cosa, si tu hi vols afegir-ne alguna, endavant
<wagafo> doncs llegeix-lo que t' hem assignat unes quantes feines, Alex muntada 8-)
<alex_muntada> només destacar que el laboratori d'ubuntu server no va acabar de rutllar per motius diversos
<alex_muntada> i que a la install van faltar mans en algun moment
<rafael_carreras> oh, no en tenia ni idea
<wagafo> bo saber-ho
<lluisa> home, també hi havia gent que venia a fer instal a les 18:00
<lluisa> i algú que deixava la màquina perquè li instaŀlessim i se n'anava a veure els amics...
<rafael_carreras> de debò?
<wagafo> em sembla que a alguna festa passada haviem posat hora límit
<lluisa> de debó
<wagafo> això ho haurem d' anotar per pa
<rafael_carreras> estaria bé posar l'hora límit al wiki, encara que després no enfacin cas
<lluisa> sí, bona idea
<alex_muntada> amb 200 assistents potser cal una install una mica més organitzada
<wagafo> posar-ho com a requisits, s'ha d' estar sempre prrsent
<lluisa> sí, hauríem de fer uns torns
<lluisa> entre nosaltres, vull dir
<alex_muntada> fent torns de guàrdia, fer triatge com havíem parlat en altres ocasions, etc.
<lluisa> i triatge com als hospitals, bona idea
<alex_muntada> hi havia moments en què tenia 3 persones preguntant-me
<wagafo> triatge per a l' install?
<lluisa> jo també
<alex_muntada> ah, una cosa molt important que va fallar... feia molta calor :p
<wagafo> potser podem posar aquest punt per a una propera reunió
<rafael_carreras> alex_muntada: vinga, lapropera la farem al novembre
<alex_muntada> xD
<wagafo> tot i que a festes passades sobt
<lluisa> canviarem "calor" per "fred"
<alex_muntada> ets un crack, rafael_carreras.... estàs en tot :)
<wagafo> sobraven instal.ladors
<alex_muntada> ja que tenim la llista d'assistents, potser podríem fer una enquesta al drupal
<lluisa> ooooh, quina idea, alex_muntada
<alex_muntada> 3 preguntes i prou
<alex_muntada> puntua la festa de 0 a 5
<alex_muntada> coses que van funcionar
<alex_muntada> coses que van fallar
<wagafo> l' enquesta s' hauria de passar a la mateixa festa, ara no hi haurà gaire participació
<lluisa> i si els va quedar l'ubuntu ben instaŀlat
<alex_muntada> wagafo: la meva experiència és que després d'una activitat respon entre un 20 i un 50% de la gent
<alex_muntada> entre 200, és un munt de feedback
<wagafo> per això ho dic
<alex_muntada> segur que serà més del que tenim ara
<lluisa> si els hi enviem per mail?
<wagafo> però fem-ho
<wagafo> qui proposa l' enquesta?
 * alex_muntada no entén la pregunta
<wagafo> jo oc fer El formulari alDrupal, que a més ens pot servir per a futures edicions
<wagafo> alex_munyada: vull dit una proposta d redactat
<lluisa> per cert, m'ofereixo per ajudar amb el drupal si cal
<alex_muntada> wagafo: l'acabo de fer una mica més amunt
<alex_muntada> 3 preguntes i prou
<alex_muntada> títol: valoreu la festa pangolina
<wagafo> d' acord, m' encarrego d' entrar-la a la web
<alex_muntada> wagafo: si cal res més, digues-m'ho
<wagafo> d'acord, potser veure com fer l'spam amb l' enllaç
<alex_muntada> spam?
<wagafo> és broma...
<lluisa> wagafo, com estan guardats els usuaris?
<alex_muntada> si no voleu enviar 1 correu als assistents es pot enviar a la llista però no arribarà a tothom
<lluisa> és millor fem spam directament si volem respostes
<alex_muntada> però crec que no és cap abús enviar una enquesta de valoració de la festa
<wagafo> tenim els emails als formularis omplerts per a la festa
<alex_muntada> però feu el favor de usar spam indiscriminadament
<lluisa> nooooo
<alex_muntada> si li dieu spam algú ho considerarà spam
<lluisa> tècnicament no és spam, és bacon
<wagafo> home, un Sol El
<wagafo> un Sol email amable agraint l' assistència i enviant l' enllaç NO és spam
<Gosset_Inofensiu> bona nit fins la propera
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: no, no ho és, no cal patir
<alex_muntada> quan rebo un correu que comença dient perdoneu l'spam el primer que penso és que no val la pena seguir llegint
<rafael_carreras> ara t'entenc
<alex_muntada> si el que ho envia ho considera spam per què no ho he de considerar jo?
<rafael_carreras> sí, cal evitar dir això
<lluisa> sí, sí, tens raó
<wagafo> si, NO pateixis, NO El c
<wagafo> començarem així
<alex_muntada> potser és màrqueting i prou, però no costa res ;)
<lluisa> crec que en walter deia spam en broma, jo també
<alex_muntada> sí, ho sé però l'efecte és el mateix
<wagafo> miraré si els correus és poden enviar c
<wagafo> directament des del drupal
<alex_muntada> lluisa: comença sent una broma i s'acaba convertint en un mal costum
<alex_muntada> wagafo: jo no ho faria
<lluisa> crec que sí, si fas una vista i instales una cosa que es diu bulk no sé què
<wagafo> con ho fem doncs?
<alex_muntada> si fallen els correus s'enviaran els errors a l'usuari web del servidor
<lluisa> bulk operations
<rafael_carreras> uf, m'adormo, me'n vaig
<rafael_carreras> bona nit
<lluisa> bona nit
<alex_muntada> bé, no conec el bulk operations... però si no sabeu com va jo no m'arriscaria a enviar un correu erroni i faria un Bcc
<lluisa> sí, també
<alex_muntada> es pot enviar a la llista general i amb bcc als assistents
<alex_muntada> no em poso més pesat amb el tema, només volia fer algunes recomanacions per evitar problemes
<alex_muntada> si necessiteu ajuda, digueu-m'ho
<wagafo> i signat per qui?
<alex_muntada> pel loco
<lluisa> signat pel LoCo
<wagafo> però tenim una aferma del Loco?
<alex_muntada> al correu es pot agrair els assistents i a l'organització local
<wagafo> adreça
<alex_muntada> jo crec que el podem enviar qualsevol de nosaltres
<wagafo> bé, ho acabem de comentar a la llista si us sembla
<alex_muntada> no sé si existeix alguna adreça d'ubuntu.cat per aquestes coses
<alex_muntada> d'acord
<wagafo> doncs ho comenten demà a la llista i hi acabem de lligar
<lluisa> molt bé
<alex_muntada> molt bé, gràcies
<wagafo> bona nit
<lluisa> apa
<alex_muntada> bona nit
<inutil> hola xD
<inutil> tinc una pregunta, a veure si algú em pot orientar
<inutil> tinc un sony vaio net book dels que no tenen lector de cd
<inutil> estic fins els ous del windows, massa lent i massa merda
<inutil> em vull posar ubuntu i eliminar el windows
<inutil> si em baixo el ubuntu per aquí el putu guardar al pen drive
<inutil> i despres per instalar-lo es molt dificil?
#ubuntu-cat 2012-05-18
<emet> exit
<emet> uix xD
#ubuntu-cat 2012-05-19
<sergi__> bones
<sergi__> hi ha algú ?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hola
#ubuntu-cat 2012-05-20
<sergi> xchat -gnome --help
<sergi> xchat -gnome ---help
<sergi> xchat-gnome
#ubuntu-cat 2013-05-16
<josepgallart> bona nit!
<wagafo> Hola josepgallart!
<josepgallart> hola wagafo
<alexm> bona nit, companys
<wagafo> Bones alexm
<wagafo> Sembla que el boss s'està endarrerint
<alexm> vaig a veure si el trobo
<josepgallart> bona nit alexm
<alexm> li he preguntat si l'esperem per jabber, però està absent
<alexm> si voleu comencem
<alexm> calla, que sembla que ara està online
<wagafo> Sí, vinga. Heu vista el bolcat de l'enquesta? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Activitats/RaringRingtail?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=enquesta_festa_raring_maig_2013.ods
<alexm> prou bé, no?
<wagafo> Jo crec que sí
<rafael_carreras> holahola
<wagafo> Hola rafael_carreras
<rafael_carreras> ja no recordava la reunió :-/
<wagafo> T'has recordat a temps, jo normalment em recordo al dia següent 8-(
<rafael_carreras> bé, heu parlat d'alguna cosa de la festa?
<wagafo> Tot just acabàvem de començar
<rafael_carreras> a mi la festa em va sembla molt i molt bé
<wagafo> Sí, penso que la gent local ho va fer bé, i en aquests casos mai no falla
<josepgallart> si va esta prou be
<wagafo> Què penseu del format "sols matí"?
<alexm> s'agraeix que la gent local s'ho curri, ens ho fa més fàcil
<rafael_carreras> home, té els seus avantatges sobretot pel dinar
<josepgallart> si es gaudeix del dinar
<wagafo> Torno a posar l'enllaç del bolcat de l'enquesta: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Activitats/RaringRingtail?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=enquesta_festa_raring_maig_2013.ods
<wagafo> Penso que per les install no va tan bé, sempre estàs amb l'angúnia que no acabaràs
<alexm> entenc que hi hagi gent que li sembli poc només al matí però potser en general és més pràctic
<wagafo> I a l'enquesta hi ha molts comentaris de gent que demana "tot el dia"
<rafael_carreras> hehe, com que ells no treballen :-)
<alexm> pel dinar tranquil, perquè no hi has de ser tot el dia, perquè no costa tant d'omplir, que la gent es quedi fins al final costa menys
<josepgallart> es mes descansat pero prefereixo tot el dia
<alexm> potser podem fer tot el dia per les LTS ;-)
<rafael_carreras> si la gent demana tot el dia, doncs intentarem fer tot el dia
<wagafo> Sí, a mi tampoc em desagrada, i és veritat que quan és tot el dia hi ha molta gent que s'en va
<alexm> potser es pot fer la festa al matí, dinar i en tot cas open space a la tarda
<josepgallart> trovo que estari be que fos tot el dia pero acaves amb una veritable festa
<wagafo> Penso que les xerrades també eren molt llamineres, per exemple la de Linkat va crear molta expectativa
<alexm> és a dir, que qui vulgui que pugui seguir la festa pel seu compte
<alexm> però aleshores depenem de què el local estigui obert, cosa que pot limitar
<wagafo> En aquest cas no teníem elecció
<wagafo> Però la qüestió és si la tenim, si val la pena fer sessió de tarda, ara que tenim experiència de la "jornada intensiva"
<alexm> de moment és el primer cop, jo tampoc trauria conclusions precipitades
<rafael_carreras> alguna cosa apart de l'horari de matí?
<alexm> va faltar material a la install, és evident
<wagafo> Les enquestes en general són molt positives. Alguns demanen més tallers pràctics, però òbviament això depèn de l'oferta de participacions que tenim
<alexm> no vaig pensar que no hi havia cd
<josepgallart> ens cal aclarir com podem instalar en equips amb win8 dons sembla que noes gens clar
<alexm> cert, josepgallart
<wagafo> Sí alexm, això fa ser un fallo, hauríem d'haver portat un multisystem USB amb diverses instal·lacions
<alexm> m'agrada això del multiboot en usb
<alexm> podem preparar-ho per la propera
<wagafo> Segons la pàgina que hi ha sobre això no hauria de ser tan complicat, però no funcionava res, oi?
<josepgallart> jo proposo conprar USB amb la distro per vendres
<alexm> josepgallart: em sembla bona idea
<alexm> rafael_carreras: com estem de pasta?
<rafael_carreras> josepgallart: ho podem provar, a veure què
<rafael_carreras> alexm: de pasta, bé :-)
<alexm> amb 10 usb de 8-16 gb per la install faríem bona feina
<alexm> fins i tot de més petits, però potser ja no en fan xD
<alexm> després podríem tenir-ne per vendre, com diu en josepgallart
<wagafo> L'enquesta hi ha que diu que volen més profunditat als temes
<alexm> wagafo: sobre el que deies que no funcionava, no t'acabo d'entendre però no cal parlar-ho ara
<alexm> podem parlar-ho a la llista amb en giorgio
<wagafo> Vull dir que va costar molt això de Windows 8, alexm
<alexm> hi ha qui demana més nivell i alhora qui demana menys, això passarà sempre
<alexm> ah, d'acord
<alexm> sí, a més cada portàtil és un món
<wagafo> Sí alexm, estic d'acord
<alexm> sobre el tema nivell, potser ajudaria indicar el nivell a les xerrades
<wagafo> A mi em va tocar el pare i fill aquells, que cada cop que acabava la instal·lació volien canviar alguna cosa (més espai per al windows, després més per a Ubuntu). Al final van abortar una redimensió de la partició i es van marxar amb l'ordinador penjat
<alexm> no recordo si era el cas aquesta edició
<wagafo> Doncs fem una mica de resum?
<josepgallart> 4GB  4,50€ http://dx.com/es/p/usb-2-0-flash-drive-w-strap-translucent-blue-white-4g-187418
<josepgallart> 10 o +  4.05€
<wagafo> Igual per Internet a la Xina costen més barats
<alexm> dx és a la xina :p
<wagafo> Oh, alexm
<wagafo> Què no és a la Xina avui en dia?
<alexm> el que veig és que no són pas gaire ràpids
<alexm> i 4 GB tampoc és gaire, no sé si jo pagaria per tenir-ne 1
<wagafo> Bé, faig una mica de resum:
<alexm> menys encara si no està personalitzat
<wagafo> 1) Tenir en compte format matí i tarda sense descartar cap
<wagafo> 2) valorar la possibilitat de fer tarda pel que vulgui i més lúdica
<wagafo> 3) recordar de portar USB o CD multiboot per tots els casos
<wagafo> 4) valorar si podem vendre USB
<wagafo> 5) Mirar-nos el tema de Windows 8
<josepgallart> el personalitzem amb adesius de  ubuntu i distro, o puc fer jo
<wagafo> 6) Potenciar l'aportació de l'equip local, és crucial per a l'èxit de la festa
<wagafo> Alguna cosa més?
<rafael_carreras> ja tenim feina, ja
<alexm> ara toca delegar-la ;)
<alexm> als que no han vingut a la reunió :p
<wagafo> Com, jo pensava que tota es delegava en mi 8-)
<rafael_carreras> ole tu, wagafo
<alexm> oh, això sí que és un voluntari de cap a peus xD
<wagafo> Bé, no he d'aclarir que era conya...
<alexm> a veure si torno a enllestir lo dels miralls i t'ho passo altre cop, wagafo :p
<josepgallart> tenin en comte que no tenia previst venir deunido la de coses que vaig fer
<alexm> la veritat és que us he d'agrair als 3 la feina que feu
<rafael_carreras> i a tu, alexm
<alexm> sense vosaltres això no rutllaria pas
<wagafo> ens agraïm mútuament
<alexm> com que no tenim sobres per repartir bé ens hem de repartir floretes ;)
<josepgallart> ;-)
<alexm> evidentment hi va haver molta més gent que va contribuir, el correu d'en binefa també s'agraeix
<alexm> em vaig alegrar que vinguessin alguns ubuntaires clàssics
<alexm> fa goig tornar a veure els vells amics
<wagafo> Si, el Giorgio també va donar una bona mà a l'install
<josepgallart> si es cert esta molt be
<alexm> el giorgio va començar amb un exemple de triatge fabulós
<wagafo> Bé, pleguem?
<rafael_carreras> doncs sí, sembla que ja ho hem cobert tot, no?
<alexm> d'acord
<wagafo> Jo crec que sí
<josepgallart> molt be
<wagafo> Vinga, bona nit i fins la pròxima
<alexm> bona feina, fins la propera
<josepgallart> bona nit
<rafael_carreras> bona nit
<rafael_carreras> #####################################################
<pooh_> bona nit
<pooh_> tinc molts dubtes em podeu ajudar
#ubuntu-cat 2013-05-17
<jaumedmon> bon dia, tinc problema en descarregar el ubuntu No s'ha pogut desar \kubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386-CatalanRemix.iso.part perquè el fitxer font no s'ha pogut llegir. algú sap d'on pot venir aquest problema?
#ubuntu-cat 2014-05-12
<jordisayol1> whois jordisayol
#ubuntu-cat 2014-05-16
<rafael_carreras> #####################################################
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre a tothom
<SiscoGarcia> nanit
<josepgallart> bona nit
<rafael_carreras> avui hem de quedar per demà :)
<SiscoGarcia> sacte
<rafael_carreras> el show a quina hora comença?
<rafael_carreras> (que no em funciona el web ara)
<SiscoGarcia> hi ha un detall que comentàvem ara en privat amb el josepgallart sobre posar als de VANT com a patrocinadors al wiki... o com a coŀlaboradors
<SiscoGarcia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Activitats/TrustyTahr
<rafael_carreras> home, com a col·laboradors estaria bé
<SiscoGarcia> jo crec que sí
<SiscoGarcia> com a patrocinadors s'haurien de pagar un dels ordinadors :P
<josepgallart> perfecta1
<rafael_carreras> exacte
<SiscoGarcia> ostitú, a mi tampoc no se m'obre el wiki
<rafael_carreras> els poses tu, SiscoGarcia?
<SiscoGarcia> sip rafael_carreras
<rafael_carreras> tens algun logo?
<SiscoGarcia> puc baixar-lo del web
<SiscoGarcia> pel públic la festa és de 10 a 19
<rafael_carreras> vaja, no em funciona el wiki de la festa
<SiscoGarcia> em temo que no :(
<rafael_carreras> ah, doncs quedem a les 9:45?
<rafael_carreras> o abans?
<SiscoGarcia> com vulgueu
<SiscoGarcia> naltros anirem a les 8:30
<rafael_carreras> molt bé! :-)
<SiscoGarcia> el conserge crec que vindrà a les 9:00
<rafael_carreras> jo hi aniré a les 9:30, doncs
<SiscoGarcia> ferpecte rafael_carreras
<rafael_carreras> que hauré de penjar la pancarta
<SiscoGarcia> hi ha el faldó també per la taula?
<rafael_carreras> sí, també
<SiscoGarcia> guai
<SiscoGarcia> ara se m'ha obert el wiki
<rafael_carreras> i el cartell de l'equip
<SiscoGarcia> ja, el que vam estrenar l'altra vegada a Lleida, oi?
<rafael_carreras> no ho sé, no tnc gaire memòria
<SiscoGarcia> tant se val
<SiscoGarcia> el tema acreditacions el tenim enllestit
<SiscoGarcia> només caldrà fer les d'última hora
<rafael_carreras> molt bé
<SiscoGarcia> [OT] veig que al web de vant hi ha la notícia que s'ha superdifós aquests dies de l'escola de Lleó que funciona amb Linux...
<SiscoGarcia> .... no ens sabem vendre! Naltros fa anys que hi anem i no surtim enlloc :(
<SiscoGarcia> http://www.vantpc.es/
<SiscoGarcia> per si us interessa
<SiscoGarcia> Tornant a la festa:
<SiscoGarcia> hi haurà regals pels ponents, oi?
<rafael_carreras> bé, unes samarretes sobreres
<SiscoGarcia> suficient
<SiscoGarcia> de marxandatge només hi ha les sobres
<SiscoGarcia> pel que fa a l'acreditació de la gent
<SiscoGarcia> com que no vindrà el Sergi que és l'habitual, hem parlat amb un company que ens donarà un cop de mà
<SiscoGarcia> l'anirem substituint de tant en tant
<rafael_carreras> cap problema
<SiscoGarcia> tindrem una taula a l'entrada i com que coneix el centre pot dirigir-los als diferents llocs
<SiscoGarcia> l'espai de xerrades i la install estaran a prop... i a prop de la cafeteria ;)
<josepgallart> perfecta
<SiscoGarcia> no sé què més explicar-vos
<SiscoGarcia> crec que ho tenim tot bastant a punt
<josepgallart> com estan les inscripcions?
<SiscoGarcia> tenim els punts d'accés preparats, demà els coŀlocarem als diferents espais
<SiscoGarcia> tenim les iso al centre, de manera que per baixar-les no caldrà sortir a internet
<SiscoGarcia> ...
<SiscoGarcia> no sé, pregunteu els dubtes que tingueu
<rafael_carreras> doncs perfecte tot
<josepgallart> tindrem isos de lubuntu?
<SiscoGarcia> ah,
<rafael_carreras> ja tens experiència de sobres, què t'hem de preguntar?
<SiscoGarcia> josepgallart, mira-t'ho: http://iestorrevicens.cat/Trusty-Tahr/
<SiscoGarcia> de 32 i 64 bits: http://iestorrevicens.cat/Trusty-Tahr/lxde/
<josepgallart> molt be !
<rafael_carreras> oleole
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras, no és que vulgui que em pregunteu res, només ho deia per si se us acut alguna cosa que no tinc present
<SiscoGarcia> si us fixeu tenim també la linkat i la del nostre insti... per si a algú li interessa
<SiscoGarcia> el que no hem fet és comprovar si són correctes... esperem-ho
<SiscoGarcia> de tota manera ara que ens han augmentat l'ample de banda tampoc no serà cap problema
<SiscoGarcia> 1 GB de baixada i 200 MB de pujada
<SiscoGarcia> el problema és que l'electrònica de xarxa només va a 100 MB :(
<rafael_carreras> hi haurà wifi?
<josepgallart> jo portare un USB amb multiarranc amb ubuntu i lubuntu alternate
<josepgallart> ames de alguna altre raresa :-D
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras, és clar, ho he comentat abans
<SiscoGarcia> esperem tenir ben coberts els espais per on ens mourem
<rafael_carreras> SiscoGarcia: no me n'he enterat :-P
<rafael_carreras> a aquestes hores jo ja no serveixo de gaire
<SiscoGarcia> si quan he dit que hem de coŀlocar els punts d'accés
<SiscoGarcia> tranquil
<SiscoGarcia> ho explicaré a la presentació... i a tu et faré 5 ¢ quan arribis ;)
<rafael_carreras> al matí no tinc tants problemes de comprensió :-)
<SiscoGarcia> tampoc no et perds gran cosa :)
<rafael_carreras> hahaha
<SiscoGarcia> esperem tenir-ho tot preparat per quan vingueu
<rafael_carreras> molt rebé
<SiscoGarcia> de manera que només calgui posar marxandatge, banderoles i...
<SiscoGarcia> ... i fer un cafè ;)
<rafael_carreras> hehe
<SiscoGarcia> li hem demanat a la de cafeteria que porti algunes pastes per primera hora
<rafael_carreras> mmm
<josepgallart> :P
<SiscoGarcia> com més aviat vingueu tindreu més per triar :P
<rafael_carreras> au, doncs fins demà!
<rafael_carreras> que ens vagi molt bé la festa
<SiscoGarcia> entesos, fins demà!
<josepgallart> fins dema!
<SiscoGarcia> claqueta?
<rafael_carreras> ##########################################################
<rafael_carreras> t'he guanyat
<SiscoGarcia> :D
<SiscoGarcia> apa, bona nit!
<rafael_carreras> bona nit
<SiscoGarcia> bona nit josepgallart
<josepgallart> bona nit Sisco Garcia
<adrian15> Buenas
<adrian15> Me acabo de enterar hace un rato que hacéis una installfest en Lleida. Que os iba a preguntar. ¿Aún vais con los DVDs? ¿O ahora ya repartis usbs con la instalación? ¿Cómo va eso?
<rafael_carreras> hola adrian15
<rafael_carreras> encara tindrem dvd
<rafael_carreras> perquè és una LTS
<rafael_carreras> això de repartir usb és ciència ficció :-) no tenim diners
<rafael_carreras> adrian15: ens veurem demà?
<rafael_carreras> au, bona nit
<adrian15> Ok, gracias.
#ubuntu-cat 2015-05-13
<guiri> hola
#ubuntu-cat 2016-05-20
<Jordi_Rubi> Bona nit. Voldria instal·lar Ubuntu 15 via USB en un ordinador que funcionava amb Windows 8.1 fins que ara es passa tot el dia intentant restaurar-se.
<Jordi_Rubi> O sigui que tinc una excusa perfecta per a ubuntitzar-lo.
<Jordi_Rubi> ¿N'hi ha prou en descarregar el fitxer en un USB (des d'un altre ordinador, és clar) i llavors introduir-lo al PC en qüestió?
<Jordi_Rubi> Ui, l'enllaç per a descarregar el Kubuntu està trencat... :-·
<Jordi_Rubi> Descarrego l'Ubuntu 16.04...
<Jordi_Rubi> cap al meu USB
<Jordi_Rubi> Ui, trigarà més de mitja hora... Mentrestant algú podria dir-me quelcom! :-D
<Jordi_Rubi> Bé, bona nit.
#ubuntu-cat 2018-05-16
<peptara> bona nit
<peptara> m-ha fet molta il.lusio trovar aquest canal
#ubuntu-cat 2019-05-16
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> https://itsfoss.com/ubuntu-19-10-release-feature/
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> quin bitxo més mono https://ca.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ermini
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> En broma en broma, els de Canonical estan bastint un bestiari ben bonic.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Giorgio!: @appservice-irc:matrix.org kicked giorgiograppa. Reason: Idle kick: User has been idle for 30 days. Patada al cul!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @wagafo [Giorgio!: @appservice-irc:matrix.org kicked giorgiograppa. Reason: Idle kick: Us …], Lo de patada al cul ho he entès, però... Què redimonis diu la resta? Això de kick em sona a kiki... 🤔🤔🤔🤔
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Raó: Patada per inactivitat. L'usuari ha estat inactiu durant 30 dies. Ja deia jo que tanta becaina et passaria factura...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Sóc un mal treballa, és veritat... 😴😴😴😴😴
<giorgiograppa[m]> Provant, provant, u, dos, u, dos...
<giorgiograppa[m]> Tant de romanç amb la patada en lo cul i ara que he tornat a Matrix no em dius res, @wagafo?
<wagafo> Digues-li al robot de matrix, jo sols soc un comentarista.
<giorgiograppa[m]> El robot de Matrix sap fer cafè o és com el nostre?
<wagafo> Tampoc no fa cafè...
<giorgiograppa[m]> No nem bé...
<ubuntaires_teleg> SiscoGarcia was added by: ggrappa
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Ui, @SiscoGarcia, crec que ja ho tens.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Moltes gràcies @ggrappa
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @SiscoGarcia [Moltes gràcies @ggrappa], De res! No sabia que ho podia fer. Supose que ho pot fer qualsevol de la llista.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Supose
#ubuntu-cat 2019-05-18
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> @arudy@octodon.social 🔗 https://octodon.social/users/arudy/statuses/102117795365806218  … - … @ubports est présent à l' #UbuntuParty de Paris! Ce weekend, venez essayer #UbuntuTouch 🌈🖥📲 … 👉 https://ubuntu-paris.org … #UBports is here at the Ubuntu Party Paris (a wee UbuCon). This week-end, join us and try Ubuntu Touch 🤗 … We h
<ubuntaires_teleg> ave bqM10 fhd, faiphone 2, nexus 4, bdE4.5, meizu pro 5 & mx4 📱 … You can also join a talk, classroom, install party or get a t-shirt 👌 … Thanks to @Diogo (on the left) i could use his slides to introduce UBports and Ubuntu Touch during a talk 🤘 … #Ubuntu #community
#ubuntu-cat 2020-05-11
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> per a nostàlgics de Unity: … https://t.me/elmondiari/5387
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Fwd from Soberanía Tecnológica: ¿Nuevo? sabor: Ubuntu Unity Remix 20.04 lanza su primera versión estable … Enlace: https://ift.tt/2zsCyqJ
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> la publicació d'abans era per nostàlgics d'Unitiy, aquesta pels intrèpids de manjaro, que també n'hi ha en aquest grup:
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Fwd from Soberanía Tecnológica: Manjaro 20.0.1 lanzado con Linux 5.6.6 y paquetes actualizados a las últimas versiones … Enlace: https://ift.tt/2Wk11Y0
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Per si us interessa:
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Fwd from Soberanía Tecnológica: Firefox 76.0.1 lanzado para corregir sólo un par de bugs … Enlace: https://ift.tt/3dBScyM
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> avui e estrat provat la nova versió de lubuntu 20.04 amb escriptori LXQT, fa molt bona sensació, però no per met actualització, cal instal·lar de 0  o obri en mode life. https://lubuntu.me/focal-released/
#ubuntu-cat 2020-05-12
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @SiscoGarcia [la publicació d'abans era per nostàlgics d'Unitiy, aquesta pels intrèpids de man …], Intrèpids de Manjaro, uoooooo! … A veure, intrèpids, intrèpids... Els d'Arch, sí que ho són; els Manjaretes, no ho som tant, que està tot molt ben muntadet 😁
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> bé, però molt més intrèpids que els «apalancats» d'Ubuntu (em sembla que no estic fent gaires amics, oi?)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> A veure si trobo els gomets negres...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> XDDDDDDDDDD
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @rcarreras [A veure si trobo els gomets negres...], Per ací, a mà, tinc un roc, si vols te'l deixe...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Els gomets són més humiliants.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Però les marques dels rocs duren més.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> @SiscoGarcia [bé, però molt més intrèpids que els «apalancats» d'Ubuntu (em sembla que no esti …], ⚫
<ubuntaires_teleg> <Roser> En Cisco sempre està castigat? Tan malament et portes?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> la veritat és que sí 😊
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @Roser [En Cisco sempre està castigat? Tan malament et portes?], Això sembla, perquè no crec que em tinguin tots mania
<ubuntaires_teleg> <Roser> 😂😂😂
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> ;)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> https://twitter.com/enventelibre/status/1260252953115602945?s=20
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> pels qui teniu un pinephone:
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Fwd from Soberanía Tecnológica: Pineloader, un nuevo multibootloader para tu teléfono Linux … Enlace: https://ift.tt/2AfixnI
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> per si us interessa:
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Fwd from Soberanía Tecnológica: Canonical resuelve un error grave con las contraseñas de las particiones cifradas … Enlace: https://ift.tt/3fHn8PL
#ubuntu-cat 2020-05-13
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> ... te la passo a tu @rcarreras i la penges? em sona que havies dit alguna cosa per l'estil
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Sí, passa-me-la per correu, si us plau.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> ja la tens
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> moltes gràcies
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> a tu per penjar-ho... i per portar tan bé el wiki
#ubuntu-cat 2020-05-14
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> FocalFossa (3372×2048) … https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Activitats/FocalFossa?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Fossa20-04.png
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> ahir em vaig permetre agafar aquesta imatge del cartell per la meua presentació de dissabte ;)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> 👍😘
#ubuntu-cat 2020-05-16
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> bona disposició!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> És hui la festa?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> és ara!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> aquesta és una altra sala... 😊
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @rcarreras [bona disposició!], és un hacklab!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> @rcarreras [aquesta és una altra sala... 😊], 😭
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> el Walter ens explica la seva experiencia amb aquest mobil: https://store.pine64.org/?product=pinephone-community-edition-ubports-limited-edition-linux-smartphone
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> http://llista.tiddlyspot.com/
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> en Paco Rivière  ens parla del https://ca.wikipedia.org/wiki/TiddlyWiki
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> comença la xerrada sobre blokchain de Tomas mallafre
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Activitats/FocalFossa?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Blockchain-ubuntaires2020.odp
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @cubells [És hui la festa?], 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Tinc correus que  certifiquen que el Vicent és l'organitzador de la festa i qui va proposar la data.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Que està bé que a València us agradi el Gòtic, però que encara aneu amb el calendari Gregorià...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Jeje
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> La festa presencial i real està posposada. Ja avisarem
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> La festa real la em fet avui, amb una mica de sort farem la presencial abans de acabar el any
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> XD
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Ha sigut molt entretinguda. I alguns no ens hem hagut de privar de l'arròs reglamentari 😊.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> A mi m'ha agradat molt, i crec que podem estar contents de com ha anat
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Jo diria que a sigut un exit.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @josepgallart [Jo diria que a sigut un exit.], +1
